# Serialisierung und Sicherheit



## redneplaya (20. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

ich schreibe zu Zeit eine Android App. Zur Netzwerkkommunkiation nutze ich Apache Mina und übertrage serialisierte Objekte. 
Ich frage mich, wie man verhindern kann, das jemand manipulierte Objekte auf meinen Server schleusen kann.

Ich Obfuskiere zwar meinen Code,
aber man könnte sich dich Klassen angucken, herausfinden welche Klassen Serialisiert werden und dann diese irgendwie manipulieren und selbst Verbindungen zum Server aufbauen. Die Ip Adresse steht auch in meinem Verbindungsaufbaucode.
habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

wie kann ich hier Sicherheitsmechanismen einbauen?
danke und Gruß
redne


----------



## eMmiE (20. Jan 2014)

Sachen verschlüsseln, Firewall errichten, Zugriff überwachen?
Server sollen Daten ja nur weiterverbreiten und nicht ausgelesen werden...

Hab aber ehrlich keinen Plan wie 

Gruß eMmiE


----------

